# To Much lighting?



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a few sunset hygo and a few wisteria in my 75G My plants wer doing ok, some black spots here n there on the plants but growing ok. I just got a 10,000K Daylight T5 the other day to replace my True actinic 03 Blue T5. So i have 2 10,000K Daylight T5's which is 56Watts. Today i came home from work and my 1 sunset hygo's leaves are just falling off, as a fish swims by 1 falls off...im not sure if there can be to much lighting but is it for the sunset? and what do the black dots mean?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

black dots have nothing to do with lighting from what I know..Probably a fungus or something.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont no about the black bots.....but id have the 6700K t5 not the 10000k.....


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

BuMp BeFoRe BeD


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

By black dots are u meaning some algae of some sort. Maybe black hair in the beginning stages or some other type of algae. I would think that is what it is. If it is algae I would remove any leaves that have it from your tank. I'm not 100% sure but usually if leaves are falling off then some nutrient is probably low. Start checking your parameters for something that is low or something that is very high.

For light is that 56W total between the two or 56W a piece. If its 56W a piece then I wouldn't think that too much lighting would be a factor. This is just my opinion, I am not as experienced as some of the members on here. I am sure Dippy or someone else with a lil more advice will drop in thouigh.

Good Luck
Biz


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep its some sore of alage i just pulled a leaf off n rubbed it and most of it came off


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Tison said:


> I have a few sunset hygo and a few wisteria in my 75G My plants wer doing ok, some black spots here n there on the plants but growing ok. I just got a 10,000K Daylight T5 the other day to replace my True actinic 03 Blue T5. So i have 2 10,000K Daylight T5's which is 56Watts. Today i came home from work and my 1 sunset hygo's leaves are just falling off, as a fish swims by 1 falls off...im not sure if there can be to much lighting but is it for the sunset? and what do the black dots mean?


From the research I have been reading, 10,000K Kelvin bulbs are not the best bulbs for photosynthesis. The Kelvin rating for bulbs is for the color emitted at heated temperatures. 6,000K is a good bulb for growing since it's more in the red spectrum, if I remember right.

But some people do have success with just having lights. Maybe the plants you have that are not growing well need different light source. So, don't let that stop you from having plants, just need to find ones that will thrive in the conditions set inside the tank.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well i did what i could so i guess ill have to wait and see what happens


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

In them pics you can kinda see what im talking about.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks like algea. Please post your water parameters.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Plants veg(grow) better at a blue spectrum.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> Plants veg(grow) better at a blue spectrum.


What "K" is the blue spectrum???


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Plants veg(grow) better at a blue spectrum.


What "K" is the blue spectrum???
[/quote]

7200k


----------

